# Eclipse RCP - Anfänger Verständnisfrage Mailtemplate



## Radiohead (8. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin Anfänger bezüglich RCP und versuche mittels dem RCP Mail Template in der linken Navigationsview Usernamen darzustellen. Bei Klick auf den Usernamen sollen in der rechten View (Detailview) die Userdetails angezeigt werden. 

Nun habe ich in der Detailview einen Selectionlistener registriert. Grundsätzlich funktioniert nun alles. 

Nun wird aber beim Starten der Applikation die Detailview bereits angezeigt. Ich möchte aber ein Verhalten, dass diese View geöffnet wird, wenn ich in der Navigationsview auf einen User klicke. 
Auch wenn ich die Detailview schliesse wird logischerweise der Listener deregistriert und der Klick auf die Navigationsview geht ins Leere und es wird nichts angezeigt.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich vorgehen muss um das gewünschte Verhalten zu erreichen ?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2009)

Ich würde empfehlen im Zweifelsfall lieber eine bestehende View zu verwenden, als eine neue zu bauen.
Details-View hört sich für mich schwer nach Properties View an. Warum benutzt du nicht einfach die bestehende Properties View?


----------



## Radiohead (8. Aug 2009)

Hallo

Ich benutze eigentlich schon die bestehenden Views. Das RCP Mail Template bietet eine Navigationsview (links) und eine View welche die Mails anzeigt (rechts). Mit Detailview habe ich die Rechte gemeint.

Anhang anzeigen 531

Nun habe ich auf dieser rechten View einen Selection Listener registriert. Das funktioniert auch, aber nur wenn die View beim Start schon angezeigt wird. Ich möchte jedoch, dass ein Klick auf einen Namen in der Navigation erst die View öffnet.

Gruss


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2009)

Ach so...
Bietet sich dafür nicht eher ein Editor statt eine View an?
Ein Doppelklick öffnet einen neuen User-Editor für diesen User.


----------



## Radiohead (9. Aug 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich habs jetzt mit einem Editor implementiert und es funktioniert !!


----------

